# Kyjen Hide The Squirrel Toy



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I want to get the Kyjen squirrel toy for my babies, and am wondering what size to get. I see only large on Amazon.com. Is that too big? 

Oh, also I'm getting some Nina O toys. I'm thinking about the Tornado. If your pup likes another one better, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My two have a junior size Hide A Squirrel and the Hide A Bee (one comes in same size as the large). The large might be a bit big for Bijou. I recently got my girls the Martha Stewart Chicken Coop and they love it more than their Kyjen toys....I think because the Coop is crinkly.

As far as Nina O toys go, I buy the plastic ones for my two as they are easier for them to do. I would say the Dog Spinny, Tornado, Brick or Magic are all great Nina O toys to get Bijou and Cas started.

The Aikiou Bowl is also a great interactive toy. My two really like it in addition to their Nina O ones.

Also here is a link to a site with two other interactive toys: Dog Training Toys, Tug and Toss Toys
We have the Spot Seek-A-Treat Flip N Flap, which a little more complex....but not for lil Miss Maggie.

It really is amazing how bright our little Maltese are!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany loves the Hide a Squirrel. She has the smallest size one.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought that my boys had the hide-a-squirrel toy at one time and when I went onto Amazon to look... a note popped up that I had already ordered that toy in 2008... lol. My boys looooved it so much, that it's gone now... they destroyed it. They would carry the little squirrels around like they were their babies. They had the large size and it worked okay for them. Harry is 6 or 7 pounds and Teddy is 10 or 11 pounds... just so you can judge. I think that the squirrels were pretty small, so even if your babies are smaller, you may still be okay with the large size. I also had the hide-a-bird and they liked that, too. 

I can't help you with the Nina O. toys, because I've never gotten any, but I think there was a recent thread on them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I didn't know what the heck a Kyjen toy was so I had to google it myself and then I realized Dora has one! It's the Hide-a-bird one and you can see it in her birthday thread.  She really loves it. She likes the birds by themselves, they are just the right size for her. She will also stick her whole head (as much as it will fit) in the birdhouse and just squeak the bird without taking it out of the house!

I would offer to look on the box and see if it has a size specified, but she chewed up the box too.....it was probably a large, I looked it up and the dimensions seem to be the same size. Dora is a 10 pound little girl, so she isn't a tiny thing, but I think a smaller dog would do fine with it as well.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I also think the large would be okay because the squirrels are the same size I think, in all the sizes....just the size of the trunk changes I believe. Bailey has the large but he's 11 pounds. He LOVES his...I bought him a few for back ups actually.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the Large or the Medium (not Junior) would be best. I think the bigger holes would be more fun for them to stick their muzzles in, be able to see the squirrels/birds/bees before figuring out how to pull them out. We don't have one yet, but we've been wanting to get one! The Martha Stewart one looks cute, too.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

My almost 4lb Biewer carriers about the squirrels with no problem! 

As far as the Nina Ottosson toys, the brick and tornado are pretty popular.

Personally I love the pyramid and dizzy. They also recently came out with a new size of the pyramid for smaller dogs.


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

I came across this great Wholesale Dog Supply online store that has a lot of the Kyjen toys, Kong toys and lots of other great toys and supplies at very good prices. I had ordered a few toys and the Zuke's Peanut Butter treats and the package arrived in 2 days with regular shipping. Kirby loves the toys I ordered for him. :thumbsup:

Dog Toys That Will Keep Your Dog Busy For Hours! - Lowest Prices Online


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy had the bee hive but she kept getting her head stuck in it. I think it was only in one size at the time.
She was about a year old when I got it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katzie said:


> I came across this great Wholesale Dog Supply online store that has a lot of the Kyjen toys, Kong toys and lots of other great toys and supplies at very good prices. I had ordered a few toys and the Zuke's Peanut Butter treats and the package arrived in 2 days with regular shipping. Kirby loves the toys I ordered for him. :thumbsup:
> 
> Dog Toys That Will Keep Your Dog Busy For Hours! - Lowest Prices Online


Kathy - thanks for the site. Really good prices. I just ordered the Hide a Squirrel and did send for it in large. The small squirrels are only 2.5" which seem too tiny for my guy. We don't have any of these type of interactive toys so figured I would try them. They also carry replacement squirrels and bees. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I got a few other things too at good prices. Sophia - thanks for starting the thread. I needed someone to prod me into getting some other things for MrTyler.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We have the small (jr. size) hide-a-squirrel and it's one of the girls' favorite toys. I have the Bee Hive too, but it is too big for Lacie.

I got my small hide-a-squirrel on Ebay as that was the only place I could find the small one.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought the junior size hide a squirrel for my Mom's Havanese puppy and she really liked it. I saw a really cute gingerbread house with gingerbread man and assorted other cute things in the little house which I plan on ordering for my girls for Christmas. Now if only I could remember which internet store i was on!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if the hide a squirrel is made in China?


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Amazon has the junior size. I just ordered one.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Does anyone know if the hide a squirrel is made in China?


Suzan - just about everything for dogs (and us)is made in China. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: 
That's why I bought some of the Kona toys. They were some of the only American made that I could find. I comb all the pet supply stores here, high end ones at that, and no one has American made toys. I request them and they say they can't get them and they're too expensive. :angry:I think some Kongs are made here but I can't stand the smell of them and think that can't be safe either. I think someone here said they once licked one to see if it tasted as bad as it smells and said it was awful. JMO.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katzie said:


> I came across this great Wholesale Dog Supply online store that has a lot of the Kyjen toys, Kong toys and lots of other great toys and supplies at very good prices. I had ordered a few toys and the Zuke's Peanut Butter treats and the package arrived in 2 days with regular shipping. Kirby loves the toys I ordered for him. :thumbsup:
> 
> Dog Toys That Will Keep Your Dog Busy For Hours! - Lowest Prices Online


This site had the Junior Hide A Squirrels (and also bees and birds in birdhouses) too for a little over $8. Half the price I saw them for on Amazon.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Woohoo!! Exciting!! I'm glad there are so many squirrels...and bees....amongst our fluffer friends!!

Thank you to those who posted sites that sold them!! And at such great prices!

I hope this isn't a stupid question...but why do dogs like to play with the squirrels if there are no treats inside the tree?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Tiffany loves the Hide a Squirrel. She has the smallest size one.


Adorable!! :wub::wub: Your fluffer is the perfect model for the squirrelsss!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Suzan - just about everything for dogs (and us)is made in China. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> That's why I bought some of the Kona toys. They were some of the only American made that I could find. I comb all the pet supply stores here, high end ones at that, and no one has American made toys. I request them and they say they can't get them and they're too expensive. :angry:I think some Kongs are made here but I can't stand the smell of them and think that can't be safe either. I think someone here said they once licked one to see if it tasted as bad as it smells and said it was awful. JMO.


Wow, Sue! "Interesting" about the taste-- wonder who was brave enough to do that!! Our fluff balls use their maw for most everything...so yes, it is important if there is some weird smell and taste to the toy!! That is kind of gross to think about...:huh:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I buy all their toys from WestPaw Design. I think I'll stick with them. They are made in Montana.

BTW, the only Kong I had for Nikki was a rubber Kong. They make 2 different kinds, the synthetic and the natural rubber. The rubber Kong didn't smell bad.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Sophia for spening my money...Now that I see them
my fluff must have one.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> Thanks Sophia for spening my money...Now that I see them
> my fluff must have one.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:.


:HistericalSmiley:Oops, haha!! Sure, anytime!! I'm actually not that spendy on random "stuff," so I think you are alright. :innocent:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Missy&Maggie said:


> My two have a junior size Hide A Squirrel and the Hide A Bee (one comes in same size as the large). The large might be a bit big for Bijou. I recently got my girls the Martha Stewart Chicken Coop and they love it more than their Kyjen toys....I think because the Coop is crinkly.
> 
> As far as Nina O toys go, I buy the plastic ones for my two as they are easier for them to do. I would say the Dog Spinny, Tornado, Brick or Magic are all great Nina O toys to get Bijou and Cas started.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melissa!! You are the QUEEN of interactive toys!! I'm going to look up all these toys!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Suzan - just about everything for dogs (and us)is made in China. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> That's why I bought some of the Kona toys. They were some of the only American made that I could find. I comb all the pet supply stores here, high end ones at that, and no one has American made toys. I request them and they say they can't get them and they're too expensive. :angry:I think some Kongs are made here but I can't stand the smell of them and think that can't be safe either. I think someone here said they once licked one to see if it tasted as bad as it smells and said it was awful. JMO.


Try west paw design toys. They are made in the USA and they have lots of cute designs.

And you are correct, because people want cheap, many manufacturers have moved their production to China. 

If you want more made in the USA toy options, let me know and I can get you some brand names.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I buy all their toys from WestPaw Design. I think I'll stick with them. They are made in Montana.
> 
> BTW, the only Kong I had for Nikki was a rubber Kong. They make 2 different kinds, the synthetic and the natural rubber. The rubber Kong didn't smell bad.


Do you have Rudy the Reindeer Christmas toy? I think that one is my favorite!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

poochieheaven said:


> Try west paw design toys. They are made in the USA and they have lots of cute designs.
> 
> And you are correct, because people want cheap, many manufacturers have moved their production to China.
> 
> If you want more made in the USA toy options, let me know and I can get you some brand names.


I want to thank you and Suzan so much for the info on West Paw. Hadn't heard of them before and just visited site before so will be heading there for toys. Wish they had interactive toys like the squirrels -- their interactive didn't look that interactive to me but hard to tell on site.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki and Keiko have the West Paw reindeer, the frogs, the bears, the puppies, the crate mats....They love all of them.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I want to thank you and Suzan so much for the info on West Paw. Hadn't heard of them before and just visited site before so will be heading there for toys. Wish they had interactive toys like the squirrels -- their interactive didn't look that interactive to me but hard to tell on site.


The tux is about as interactive as they get, but for a small dog, it won't be much.

They recently came out with a new mini hurley which is great for small dogs. 

Not sure if they have their holiday toys up yet, but take a look at those they are SUPER cute.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

princessre said:


> Thank you, Melissa!! You are the QUEEN of interactive toys!! I'm going to look up all these toys!! Thanks so much!!



LOL, no problem Sophia! Guilty as charged!:HistericalSmiley:

I didn't think my two would like the Nina O toys that much, but after seeing how much they love them especially Maggie....I just couldn't resist buying more of them. It is just amazing to watch them figure out these doggie brain teasers.

I think our babies like the squirrels just because they are small and squeeze. It is fun for them to pull them out of their lil tree stump, I guess.

I just took some pictures that I will post for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - I got our Hide a Squirrel already in the mail today from Dogsupplies.com the place that Kirby's mom, Kathy suggested. The one where it was about half the price of other places. Boy was that fast! I ordered on Friday and got it today, Monday, standard shipping! I got the large one and TYLER LOVES IT.:chili::chili: When I took it out of it's wrapping he couldn't wait to get to it (he never does that) and he's been having so much fun with the trunk and the squirrels. When they're in there either he pulls them out or shakes it so much that they come flying out. :HistericalSmiley: They're a perfect size and squeak. It's so much fun to see him playing with it. Thanks for the thread!!


----------

